# Stingray designer dies...story on NPR



## meteor (May 13, 2013)

I've not heard the story, but is on npr's afternoon broadcast.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 13, 2013)

Similar discussion over here as well

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41591-In-Memorium-Al-Fritz-1924-2013


----------

